
Advice for finding an IP Lawyer - allenbsf
How do I find a good IP&#x2F;Employment lawyer that represents software engineers.  I have some outstanding issues with a former employer that owes me wages for my work and refuses to pay.
I built a lot of great software and technology that I would like to get paid for or lay claim to.<p>Any suggestions&#x2F;advice?
======
troydavis
What pitaa said. I'd add that George Grellas is a regular HN commenter:
[http://www.grellas.com/george-grellas.html](http://www.grellas.com/george-
grellas.html). He or his firm may not be able to do the work, but he may know
someone.

That said, I'd start with pitaa's idea; salaries for W-2 employees are fairly
close to sacred. Completely different story if you were 1099.

------
pitaa
If you're in the US, you were actually an employee (not a contractor), and
this is about unpaid wages, you might be better off contacting your state
"workforce services" or whatever whatever agency handles employee-rights
violations. Obviously this is going to depend on the state, but they are
typically pretty aggressive about going after employers that try to pull shit.

